# anybody have an answer



## ant_mantid (Jun 24, 2007)

i wanted to know is it hard to breed ant mantises?


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

Moderate I guess.


----------



## ant_mantid (Jun 24, 2007)

are L1 agrassive


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

Most L1s are not. From then on, toward eachother mostly, yes.


----------



## ant_mantid (Jun 24, 2007)

what about humans?


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

Not much. They'll take a few nibbles at you now and then. Doesn't hurt.


----------



## ant_mantid (Jun 24, 2007)

ok because i've herd some people been biten by them but they said it hurts


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 25, 2007)

Ant mantis? The kind from Taiwan? Where's Yen now?


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

> ok because i've herd some people been biten by them but they said it hurts


Ahh, their just wimps  . It's really all your opinion. Yen would be better with this species. I've only kept them once.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 25, 2007)

> Ant mantis? The kind from Taiwan? Where's Yen now?


I m here  

This type of ant mantis can be found through out east asia, places like Hong Kong and China too.



> Ahh, their just wimps . It's really all your opinion. Yen would be better with this species. I've only kept them once.


The hatchling are not totally wimp. Large nymph and adult are very aggressive and chase down anything that move. L1 have been feeding on D. Melanogaster ferociously.


----------



## mrblue (Jun 25, 2007)

i think asa meant the people that say mantids biting hurts are wimps, rather than any slur on L1 ant mantids' character :wink:


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2007)

Last thing you need to worry about is a mantis bite.


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

Not incredibly painful.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 26, 2007)

> i think asa meant the people that say mantids biting hurts are wimps, rather than any slur on L1 ant mantids' character :wink:


Ah bummer! sorry asa i misread it, need a new pair of glasses!!


----------



## Asa (Jun 28, 2007)

I would hate to have to wear glasses or contacts.


----------

